# 721: bug or hardware problem?



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

I was watching a baseball game that I had paused, so I was about thirty minutes behind real time. I went to move the remote and accidentally hit the recall button and it switched to another channel and I lost the entire buffer of the game. This is on the 721. Isn't there supposed to be some kind of nag box (Are you sure you want to do this...) to prevent exactly this type of situation? My 501 does this and I thought the 721 did also.

So, do I have a bug or is it a hardware failure? What can I do about it?

Most of the action in the game seemed to occur during the time that I lost. Man, I was royally PO'd. 

Terry


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

No there is none that I know of.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No there is no warning. The Dishplayer has one, but the 721 does not. Not sure why that is.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

does the 501 have this feature?


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Yes, it definitely does, Jacob. Which is why I assumed the 721 did. $549 and it doesn't even do all the things the 501 does. I'm at a loss here.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Very unusual to pay more and get less in some cases. I figured one would just add features instead of dropping features to add more.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

Did the 501 do this from day 1? I think this feature might have come with a SW UPG and I'll bet the 721 will get it, too. But I admit it seems odd it wasn't included in the initial release.


----------



## Tony S (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HTguy _
> *Did the 501 do this from day 1? *


No it didn't. in fact, this is a new feature for the 501 that was included in the latest download (version P1.65).


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Hopefully the 721 will have a new software release to follow with that feature as well, and I am sure it will be added if they know what they are doing.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Hopefully the 721 will have a new software release to follow with that feature as well, and I am sure it will be added if they know what they are doing. *


LOL - Some people would say that's a big 'if'. But I'm sure, with time, the two receivers will have the same features. I just expected it to be that way right out of the box.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

It does prompt you if the recording is part of a timer..


----------



## jannlinder (Oct 2, 2002)

Are you sure it did not automatically switch you to the other tuner and bring that to the foreground? Just asking.

Jann


----------



## RuhiA (Sep 3, 2002)

I thought it may be appropriate here to remind everybody that there is a "customer suggestions" form they fill out when you ask for it from the customer service rep at DISH. I found out by chance when I complained about not being able to jump the dates on the guide menu. I assume if they get enough number of suggestions, they may eventually take those into account for future upgrades.

Ruhi


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jannlinder _
> *Are you sure it did not automatically switch you to the other tuner and bring that to the foreground? Just asking.
> 
> Jann *


Quite sure.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

I, for one, would find a nag box adding to the already too-lengthy channel switching time to be incredibly annoying. But then, that's because I'm big user of Recall (yes, even with 2 tuners, it's easier than the PIP/SWAP/PIPx2 procedure) and hardly ever use the live buffer.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DLF _
> *I, for one, would find a nag box adding to the already too-lengthy channel switching time to be incredibly annoying. But then, that's because I'm big user of Recall (yes, even with 2 tuners, it's easier than the PIP/SWAP/PIPx2 procedure) and hardly ever use the live buffer. *


You'd wouldn't get the nag box if you didn't use the live buffer, so it wouldn't effect you. I'm not in the habit of swapping tuners for the same reasons as you, which makes the nag box so useful. I frequently use the buffer on sporting events (touchdown - commercial- kickoff - commercial - three plays and a punt - commercial - timeout - commercial - grrrrrrr). If I accidentally hit recall I would have to watch all this live and endure those incessant commercials.


----------



## LadyTalia (Oct 4, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

Has anyone experienced a problem with sound not coming back on after pausing or rewinding on the 721? I've had that happen a couple of times to me - I believe I had the PIP window open both times, so that might be the cause of it perhaps


----------

